# Can't boot from CD because of Mac Manager Server



## CliffBuetikofer (Dec 16, 2004)

My wife's school gave away some iMacs. I got one but can't get to the finder because after booting they try to connect to a Mac Manager server whose extension I can't disable. I've tried all of the standard stuff of resetting the firmware and zapping the PRAM. Booting from a CD doesn't work either through the "C" key or opt-cmd-shift-delete. 

How can I get it to boot from a CD so I can wipe the hard drive?

Thanks,
Cliff


----------

